# billing the assistant surgeon for c-section



## hudsondna (Sep 22, 2008)

I have always been told that when you bill for the assist you use the same code as the surgeon. Both Drs are in the same practice. So if we bill 59510 the assist should bill 59510-80. Is this correct?
 Someone told me that the assist should bill 59514-80. She said that they get paid more when coding it this way. 
Thanks for any help on this.


----------



## amolson1325 (Sep 22, 2008)

I believe the 59514-80 would be appropriate. He was there to only assist in the c-section and should get paid for that. 

_"If a obstetrician is called to help perform a cesarean on a patient that is not his. He would assign code 59514 for cesarean delivery only"_

Hope this helps.


----------



## bigredcag (Oct 1, 2008)

i agree it should be 59514-80 since the asst doc is only assisting with the delivery not the global package.
i use to code it the 59510-80 but had denials etc. and found that ACOG stated to code it the 59514-80.
chris g  CPC


----------

